# Rezept für Webservices



## ACEofSPADES (1. Jan 2008)

Ich habe da ein größeres Problem, und zwar muss ich für die Schule bis Donnerstag einen Webservice programmiert haben (nix ausgefallenes, muss halt nur laufen).
Jetzt komme ich mit den ganzen Tools total durcheinander und die einzelnen Dokumentationen helfen mir da gar nicht. Könnte sich bitte einer Erbarmen und mir mal Schritt für Schritt eine Anleitung schreiben, was ich wohin zu speichern habe und in welcher Reihenfolge ich meine Tools rüberjagen muss.
Verfügbar ist Java6, Tomcat 6.0.14, Axis2 und Axis 1_4 und Exclipse 3.3. Ant 1.7 macht noch Probleme, kA warum...   
Hilfe! :bahnhof:


----------



## HoaX (1. Jan 2008)

wieso tippst du nicht "java webservice tutorial" in google ein, da gibts genug anleitungen?

was hast du den versucht? wo hängts konkret? hausaufgaben machen wir nicht ... (zumindest nicht für andere


----------



## ACEofSPADES (1. Jan 2008)

Gegoogelt habe ich schon, aber alles was ich gefunden habe war nur Müll.  :###  ???:L 

Es ist halt so, dass ich hier die *.java datei habe und nicht so recht weiss, wie ich damit weiter komme.
Ich bin total ratlos  :bahnhof:

Was ich brauche, ist einfach ein Rezept a la: 
Schritt 1: Speicher dort
Schritt 2: tippe ein xxx
usw.


----------



## maki (2. Jan 2008)

1. Bei Google nach "java webservice tutorial" suchen
2. Das erste Ergebniss anklicken
3. Das Tutorial lesen und das Beispiel umsetzen


----------



## HoaX (2. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Bei Google nach "java webservice tutorial" suchen



via google.com, bei google.de ist der erste treffer ein unnützer ix-artikel


----------



## maki (2. Jan 2008)

> via google.com, bei google.de ist der erste treffer ein unnützer ix-artikel


Danke für die Berichtigung, 

ich suche immer bei google.com.au, da im Java Umfeld die englischen Ergebnisse meist besser sind.


----------

